# brown boot scuff



## Jekup (29 Sep 2015)

I just got my new uniform and the boots i were given were brown hot climate boots and there is a black scuff on it
 Whats the best way to take it off..


----------



## rmc_wannabe (29 Sep 2015)

Plastic scrub brush. 

First try doing it with no soap or water. If it persists, use hot water and  a bit of soap. Leave to dry. 

If no joy after that, you're SOL.


----------



## Lumber (29 Sep 2015)

This is the first of many. 

Accept your fate and carry on.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (29 Sep 2015)

I have many. They keep coming. They cannot be defeated.


----------



## Poacher434 (22 Apr 2016)

I would just go out and buy a matching brown polish and treat the boot as per normal?


----------

